# I Found Plugin that can be used with REW. !SCREENSHOTS!



## DozerMayne (Dec 15, 2008)

NOTE: Audio System Components- 2) KRK RP5 Active Powered Monitors(first generation) 1) KRK RP10S Active Powered Subwoofer
Soundcard-Emu 1820M(discontinued model)
Measurement Mic: Behringer ECM8000(loaded generic .cal file)

My original post...before I found a plugin.....
_Using the "Generic" equalizer when generating EQ filters.

Anyone know of a VST plugin that follows the bandwidth rules/value as shown in the REW Eq Filters pane.

Or a formula/formulas that can be used to convert...

Would like to use a VST plugin on the master bus of my DAW..designing the filter using REW recommendations from the Eq Filters pane..

Ever thought of coding one to use with this fine software? That would allow you to send/load the data into the VST or RTAS or whatever plugin?

Anyway, any help would be great....Trying to match as close as possible..._

*I have found a plugin that you can use with REQ Wizard.*

It is the ApQualizr by Apulsoft. Or any equalizer that follows the "BW as Octave" Q factor rule...

Notes: Smoothing Setting seems to have an effect on amount of Eq filters generated during matching. More smoothing will result is less eq filter points generation.
Example: 
1/3 smoothing yeilding 9 filters
1/12 smooting yeilding 17 filters

Equalizer choices of BFD Pro FBQ2496 and Generic offer the most filters possible.
BFD Pro FBQ2496 offers the necessary bandwidth information, that will be inputed into any Eq plugin that follows "bandwidth as octave" Q factor. Generic does not.
The ApQualizr by Apulsoft follows that Q factor rule also.

Also, the Eq filters window stays open while you are in your DAW, assigning Eq filters.

Sorting the filters by ascending frequency makes things easier.

After measuring your room, go into the "EQ" window.

With "Generic" selected as your equalizer..
And under "Filter Tasks" set "Match Range":
20hz to 10kHz(10kHz is the highest possible)
Other filter task settings at default, or to your liking of max boost,flatness, ect...

Click "Match Response to Target"

Which will generate the Eq filters and Optimize PK Gain & Q

Now click the "Eq Filters" button to see the generated filters.
Now, select the BFD Pro FBQ2496 as your equalizer.
This will very slightly alter the filter response. You will see it updated in realtime in the filter response graph. 
You will now have the bandwidths as octave figures, to put into your eq.

Now, you could have started out by selecting the BFD Pro FBQ2496 as your equalizer, before matching, but the results would be different..
Choose which flow of operations gives you the desired corrected response.

You could also turn off your right speaker (solo left speaker), conduct a measurement. Generate filters.
Then do the same thing for the other speaker.
Then enter the values of the left and right independently within ApQulizr, by setting it in L or R mode when making adjustments...

As well as any other experiments you can conjure,, because this plugin can do it all...

SCREENSHOTS
CLICK HERE to go to full album of updated project studio..

*Talk about a match in filter response!!*
*ApQualizr and REW projected filter response:*








*
ApQualizr and REW Eq Filters Pane:
*









*ApQualizr settings and Eq Filters pane showing settings of peaking filter*









*Room Pics: Its a small room with off centered apexed ceiling.
It doubles as my dog Rico's room...yes, dog and project studio can co-exist, with some modifications.*

*RICO, my blue Rat Terrier, at 8 months...he is a year now...*









*View from Entrance*









*Vocal Corner*








*
View of Entrance*









*View From Floor of Desk*








*
View of Gated Desk(Subwoofer Under Desk)*









*Speaker Alignment String with mark at 33 inches*









*All measurements conducted with an Emu 1820M audio interface, 
and the ECM8000 measurement mic using the generic mic .cal file.*

*Room Measured*









*Room Measured 1/3 smoothing*









*Full Range Measured Waterfall*









Full Range Measured and Predicted waterfalls*
*

















*600Hz Measured and Predicted waterfalls*

















*Measured and Predicted with 1/3 smoothing and with filter response fill*


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Images not showing up? Easiest might be to upload them to the Shack image gallery http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/upload.php and you can then put them in your post via the "MY PHOTOS" link.


----------



## washburn100 (Jan 20, 2010)

This is really interesting. Great job on using REW and finding the plug-in. I tried REW a couple of weeks ago with exactly the same goal in mind as you. I however, did not have your tenacity and gave up very quickly.

I have the exact same issues you have and tried REW with the thought of generating the filters and using these numbers on an EQ on the master bus of my DAW.

I will give this another shot with the EQ you mentioned. Thanks for the excellent advice and information.
Rick


----------



## DozerMayne (Dec 15, 2008)

Im seeing the images...thanks for the heads up John.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

DozerMayne said:


> Im seeing the images...thanks for the heads up John.


Was caused by the firewall at work, all shows up fine at home.


----------



## DozerMayne (Dec 15, 2008)

You could also use 2 linear phase eq's, since most do not have up to 20 eq filter positions...
Just insert them back to back, on the master bus in your DAW....enter half the filter recommendations on one, and the other half on the other...

Haven't had much time to employ this fully....but will be doing some remixes soon...
I do notice right off hand, that my prior mixes were a little to bright...
Mainly because of too much broadband absorption. 
The project studio is still being tweaked......
Cutting my existing homemade panels in half, and will hang some from the ceiling, and some other things to bring the highend closer
to where it needs to be. Mainly less broadband absorption...
and of course correcting the lowend...by making some homemade bass traps....

Ive seen some talk on here about the tightly packed cellulose insulation blocks that you can get from Lowes...
Though I may go with OC 705......cut into triangles, stacked up, covered, you know the deal...


----------

